# Dog grooming, pet sitter and dog walker, brinsley,nottingham



## Pet Styling (Jul 9, 2012)

Pet Styling is a professional grooming business that is based from home, so your pet can feel as ease in a comfortable home enviroment, i am based in Brinsley, nottingahmshire. My name is Beccie and i am the groomer and owner of the business i have always had animals in my life and i thought take my passion and love and introduce it into my work.

I have three quailfications in dog grooming. I started my career going to college and completed a years course and came out with Edexcel Level 2 BTEC first diploma in animal care and came out with a merit critera. Then to further my career i enrolled in a grooming course at Broomfield college and gained nocn Dog, Bathing and grooming and nocn Canine grooming, styling and clipping qaulifications. I then moved onto a career for a retail fast paced grooming salon and then gained City & GuildsLevel 2 diploma in work-based animal care (dog grooming). 

Also dog walking.

Please visit my website petstyling.org


----------

